# Jonathan Ross and Russell Brand...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

What's all the fuss about?

They made a few jokes about Andrew Sachs' grandaughter and have since apologised.

I'm not a great fan of either Ross or Brand but now Ofcom are launching an investigation. What's to investigate? The calls were made and the transcripts have been published. Andrew Sachs has made his feelings known and both presenters have apologised.

As for the grandaughter, well she doesn't exactly look like a paragon of virtue. She's no four year old in bunches playing in her grandad's garden is she?


























Say hello to Voluptua - or Georgina Baillie (Sachs' grandaughter) of the Satanic Sluts... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> What's all the fuss about?


I have no idea.

Makes a change from credit crunch i suppose.

They were incredibly juvenile, but offensive? No.

Questions asked in the house of commons. FFS - David Cameron sticking his toff ore in. Ridiculous!


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Got to disagree, they have been total dicks, though if sacked another broadcaster will offer a contract.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

How can you say what the fuss is about.

Make a call to someone you know and boast about sleeping with their daughter or grand daughter and then broadcast it on the BBC.

Stupid idiots.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fuck me. She does look a filthy slut though doesn't she?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i would.............. maybe ill give him a phone and ask for her phone number :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

cuTTsy said:


> How can you say what the fuss is about.
> 
> Make a call to someone you know and boast about sleeping with their daughter or grand daughter and then broadcast it on the BBC.
> 
> Stupid idiots.


I'm not in any way condoning what they said but given the circumstances, the fact that they, the producer and the BBC have made apologies to Andrew Sachs and have had their knuckles rapped; it does seem somewhat excessive for the subject to be discussed in parliament and for Ofcom to launch an investigation.

In my view our MPs have far more pressing things to discuss and Ofcom would do better spending their time doing something about that almost daily appearance of Strictly Come Dancing or whatever it's called... :lol:

Plus of course Sachs' grandaughter is laughing either way. She hasn't denied sleeping with Russell Brand and ANY publicity is good publicity as far as her career is concerned.

The Satanic Sluts must be laughing all the way to the bank...

Cheers

rich


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Amazing how they had 2 complaints about the language when it actually happened last week but it's suddenly gone up to 8000 complaints now it's been reported :roll:

I wonder how many of them have actually heard the broadcast or have just jumped on the complaints bandwagon :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Amazing how they had 2 complaints about the language when it actually happened last week but it's suddenly gone up to 8000 complaints now it's been reported :roll:
> 
> I wonder how many of them have actually heard the broadcast or have just jumped on the complaints bandwagon :?


Like bees around the Scandal Honeypot... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

According to the latest she has sh*gged Russell Brand so that part was accurate.

What really gets me is Gordon Brown et al demanding MPs questions to divert attention from financial crisis / Mandelson etc etc


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

wasn't it all pre recorded?
if so then it didn't have to aired so then thats down to someone elses bad decission making?,also people tune in to listen to Russell brand for the fact that hes un predictable?
its like listenin to bernard manning then complainin about his racist jokes an foul language?
my 2p worth anyway


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just read on the news that Ross and Brand have been suspended :roll:

http://www.orange.co.uk/news/topstories ... ssuspended


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I just read this on Popbitch that just about sums it up...

"*Simple equation*
2 overpaid unfunny twats pulling a stunt that's probably not even the most tasteless thing they've done that month + a public bitter about their salaries now there's a recession + a self-righteous media wanking itself into a frenzy = cunt soup."

Couldn't have put it better myself...

And this...

"You can download it here for now: http://www.mediafire.com/?4tmmwggmgyq

What strikes me most is the way it's been misrepresented. Listening to it, it's a long drawn out gag that sees them constantly digging holes for themselves deeper and deeper in a constant state of apology to Sachs. To say that Brand or Ross didn't apologise is a lie, they did so for about half an hour in the show itself. To write what the Mail did, they'd have actively had to not listen to those bits. Look, it's a rubbish thing to do to an old man, but compared to the evil the Daily Hate spews...
Right kids?"

I might've guessed the Daily Mail had something to do with stirring it all up... :roll:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Brand and Ross whilst on the BBC payroll are public property, and should behave with grace even when 'pushing the boundries'

Sachs is, by all accounts, a dear old gent (and legend to boot) and did not deserve being brunt of the two BBC 'entertainers' unfunny joke for public entertainment, even if his grndaughter is a publicity-seeking harlot (all the more reason to not have done it). However it was recorded and the producer who chose to air it, should also have known better.

That the BBC are so ineffectual is the real concern. £6m to Ross is as obscene as his crap jokes.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

So the BBC will probably sack them both and within 1 day Channel 4 will employ them both :?


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

The granddaughter and Satanic Sluts may 'do well' out of all the publicity surrounding this episode and, given the granddaughters chosen 'career', if Brand and Ross had targeted her directly then I'm sure there would have been nowhere near the fuss made ........ if any fuss at all. But they didn't, they seem to think that it is OK for them to insult and ridicule harmless people in front of an audience of millions as a reasonable part of the way they can continue to make obscene amounts of money! They are so far up their own arses that they do not stop to think and all this bullshit about pushing the boundaries can never be an excuse for such lewd and obscene behaviour. Ross at least has some semblence of talent, should know better and is obviously 'easily led' but Brand has a history of such behaviour and appears unable or unwilling to learn. Ross should rightly get his arse severely kicked, Brand, on the other hand, is completely talentless and should be expunged completely from appearing on or in any form of media for the rest of his natural ........ unfortunately, a situation that cannot be implemented but the BBC should at least do the right thing and ban him from appearing on or in any BBC media for ever.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

garvin said:


> The granddaughter and Satanic Sluts may 'do well' out of all the publicity surrounding this episode and, given the granddaughters chosen 'career', if Brand and Ross had targeted her directly then I'm sure there would have been nowhere near the fuss made ........ if any fuss at all. But they didn't, they seem to think that it is OK for them to insult and ridicule harmless people in front of an audience of millions as a reasonable part of the way they can continue to make obscene amounts of money! They are so far up their own arses that they do not stop to think and all this bullshit about pushing the boundaries can never be an excuse for such lewd and obscene behaviour. Ross at least has some semblence of talent, should know better and is obviously 'easily led' but Brand has a history of such behaviour and appears unable or unwilling to learn. Ross should rightly get his arse severely kicked, Brand, on the other hand, is completely talentless and should be expunged completely from appearing on or in any form of media for the rest of his natural ........ unfortunately, a situation that cannot be implemented but the BBC should at least do the right thing and ban him from appearing on or in any BBC media for ever.


Have you actually heard what was said?

Click the link in one of my previous posts and see if you feel the same way.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i applaud wossy and co, an original bit of radio, ok they may have went a tad far BUT it certainly didnt warrant him being made to leave his job.

people really do like to complain dont they :roll:

its not the first time people have been attacked in the media in favour of comedy, watch any stand up comedy video and you will see what i mean.

what about when moyles slags someone off???? i just think the country needs to get a fucking grip and stop moaning.

whats that program that aires peoples moaning letters about tv programmes? points of view i think (maybe wrong).

thats another heap of shite....... i mean a tv slot dedicated to people moaning?????

what the fuck is this world coming to [smiley=bomb.gif]

rant over :wink:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

the way in which they poked fun at a 78 year old man, who is also a respected comedy icon :roll: didnt help there cause too much did it :roll:

"you f****d his grandaughter" comment from woss, is only funny in a shocked/cringe way imo, but thats how woss operates :roll: 
personally i dont really care, i dont watch or listen to either of them. :roll:

Tom.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

she only looks hot in the middle picture to me!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dr_Parmar said:


> she only looks hot in the middle picture to me!


Really? :roll:

She looks like a right woofer in all of them to me... :roll:

Does Andrew Sachs post here? :lol: :lol:

cheers

Rich


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

The poor cow's probably well distraught bless her. I mean ...front page of the Sun "Brand yelled 'Que?' in bed"

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article1872523.ece

Yeah, I'm sure _that_ wont insult or offend your dear granddad much luv! :?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Jonathan Ross? cut your hair you bloated mid life crisis twat.
cheers
jon


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I was actually listening to this program when it was being aired.

At the time I felt uncomfortable about the banter between Brand and Ross. I am as childish as the next five year old but they were talking themselves up a particularly murky path.

I switched over to another channel because I didn't find it particularly amusing.

I had forgotten about it when it transpired that Andrew Sachs was upset and that two listeners had complained.

Forgive my innocence, but what exactly has this got to do with _any_ newspaper, tabloid or broadsheet, or indeed, the government of the day. It is neither news nor of public interest.

Unfortunately this country is populated with and governed by too many people with not enough to do and very long noses.

Every single one of those people that complained is underworked and over priviledged by having both the time and inclination to complain about something that most of them didn't hear and those that did could just have switched off.

It is only because they see both Brand and Ross as underworked and over priviledged that they reacted in this way.

The BBC has been toeing a dangerous line ever since the Hutton report. I would like it to tell everybody to minds it own business. It may be funded in a special way, but that shouldn't mean that it has to be run like a democracy.

The producer should bear the responsibility, nobody else, and this certinly shouldn't be seen as a sackable offence. I would reject any resignations.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> garvin said:
> 
> 
> > The granddaughter and Satanic Sluts may 'do well' out of all the publicity surrounding this episode and, given the granddaughters chosen 'career', if Brand and Ross had targeted her directly then I'm sure there would have been nowhere near the fuss made ........ if any fuss at all. But they didn't, they seem to think that it is OK for them to insult and ridicule harmless people in front of an audience of millions as a reasonable part of the way they can continue to make obscene amounts of money! They are so far up their own arses that they do not stop to think and all this bullshit about pushing the boundaries can never be an excuse for such lewd and obscene behaviour. Ross at least has some semblence of talent, should know better and is obviously 'easily led' but Brand has a history of such behaviour and appears unable or unwilling to learn. Ross should rightly get his arse severely kicked, Brand, on the other hand, is completely talentless and should be expunged completely from appearing on or in any form of media for the rest of his natural ........ unfortunately, a situation that cannot be implemented but the BBC should at least do the right thing and ban him from appearing on or in any BBC media for ever.
> ...


Yep. My standards of decency must just be very different to yours.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

garvin said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > garvin said:
> ...


I can tell. The language in your original post clearly demonstrates it. :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> I can tell. The language in your original post clearly demonstrates it. :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


Really? I think it is your avatar that demonstrates things more clearly than anything else and you affinity with these two deliquents. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

garvin said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I can tell. The language in your original post clearly demonstrates it. :wink:
> ...


I'd suggest you re-read my original post rather than taking the typical "Daily Mail" viewpoint and jumping on the bandwagon because of journalistic hoo-hah rather than an assessment of simple fact.

The Daily Mail are still bitter because Russell Brand revealed that newspaper's support of Oswald Mosely and the Nazi doctrine in the UK prior to the war... basically they're out to gun anyone down who disagrees with them - a bit like yourself.

Anyway if you do bother to re-read my original post you'll quickly learn that i have no affinity with either of these two characters. I just think this whole thing has blown up out of all proportion and even though the original broadcast only drew two complaints, the Daily Mail has called on Mr and Mrs Titter and Cuss to join in their unrelenting persecution.

I agree what they said was wrong, but it should've been dealt with internally and disciplinary action taken where necessary. To draw the whole country in like braying wolves is nothing short of ridiculous - particularly when you consider the more urgent troubles we as a nation need to address.

As for my avatar, well she's a beautiful woman and in my view has a little humour too. I don't expect you to understand or appreciate that and frankly I don't care. However I have to say, yours is without doubt the most original on here... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> I'd suggest you re-read my original post .................taking the typical "Daily Mail" viewpoint .............. out to gun anyone down who disagrees with them - a bit like yourself............ I don't expect you to understand or appreciate that and frankly I don't care. However I have to say, yours is without doubt the most original on here.


Interesting rant and clearly you do care otherwise you wouldn't spend time typing such 'bile' though the keyboard!

Here we have two individuals who directly target, for no good reason, some innocent person with lewd and offensive remarks in public and your opinion is "what's to investigate?". You volunteer your remarks on a public forum, fair enough, but then start to 'attack' someone else's opinion which draws a mild rebuke in return and you are on the immediate attack as though you have been greatly wronged. Good job you didn't receive the phone call insulting you or, lets say, your wife or children, and heaven forbid it be done on air in front of millions of others otherwise who knows what your response might have been!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

garvin said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I'd suggest you re-read my original post .................taking the typical "Daily Mail" viewpoint .............. out to gun anyone down who disagrees with them - a bit like yourself............ I don't expect you to understand or appreciate that and frankly I don't care. However I have to say, yours is without doubt the most original on here.
> ...


I didn't 'care' what you thought of my avatar!

And I'm not 'attacking' you as you suggest, merely flipping the coin to show you another side.

Anyway I've said my piece and I'm happy to let it rest there.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend. 

Cheers

rich


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> And I'm not 'attacking' you ..................


Errrrr, yes you are, your remarks are very clear.



rustyintegrale said:


> Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


I certainly will ................. if and when it stops piddling down!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

So what happened to Brands iTunes podcact no1 last week not even there now Ross is still there????


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

pas_55 said:


> So what happened to Brands iTunes podcact no1 last week not even there now Ross is still there????


Brand quit - therefore no more podcasts.

I didn't hear it at the time, but I do (did) download the Brand Podcasts and had it queued up ready to listen to. I've still not heard it all, but I've got as far as the first phone call. What strikes me as bizarre is that all along, I assumed it would be Brand being the instigator not Ross.

And, unless I've made a serious miscalculation, there was no intent to call Sachs and boast. He was due to be a guest on the show and he was worried as he had slept with his granddaughter a while back and David Baddiel had mentioned in the previous week's podcast about the whole Satanic Sluts debacle (i.e. it wasn't just her, but her colleague too).

For me, I do think it was out of order to do it. Childish and immature. I have to think ahead to the future as to how I would feel in the same situation. Given her chosen profession, it can hardly have come as any surprise to Andrew Sachs that it had happened, but you don't expect to get phone calls about it.

However, they could have apologised in private and that part of the show not been broadcast. As it is, the BBC has come out of it badly while Ross and Brand have just increased their potential worth yet again.


----------

